# Dab equipment selection



## Megalomando (Mar 11, 2017)

Hi,

Not sure if this is the best forum to ask in but it seems like it. I'm interested in getting a dab unit and have been trying to figure out what I need to order. I'd like to get the least expensive that does an excellent job & I'm not interested in fancy, just effective and easy to take care of.

It seems I have to get a heating unit, a nail holder, a dab device with cap on the other end, a water pipe and tube to suck on. I'm not sure if there is more I need but if so, please let me know.

I've seen this heating unit but have no idea if it is a good one: http://tinyurl.com/htdl7ss - And this one is about $100 less but seems like it has it all http://tinyurl.com/jkyca4d - I don't want to buy based on price alone, I'd rather pay more for a reliable long term investment but like I mentioned, I'm into function, not form.


Any suggestions on which heating units & accessories are worthy for me to get and less expensive? Perhaps there is a complete kit with everything included that I should look for?

Thanks!


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 11, 2017)

I dab for super cheap.
I use an unmodded bong or pipe.

Then I take two screens (stainless steel, about 3/4" across) and bend them into wok shapes. I load a spot of oil onto the lower one and then place the upper one on top to make a small "flying saucer". With a butane torch I heat the upper screen and draw. Pure vapor hit and the bottom screen is completely clean. 

Total expenditure: $few for 500 screens on eBay
$30 or so for a good butane torch


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 11, 2017)

Check here too: http://rollitup.org/f/the-glass-house.117/


----------



## Megalomando (Mar 11, 2017)

Hi Cannab, definitely the cheapest way to do it but I'm looking for something that will be keeping it at a steady temperature. What you suggest is excellent method but not right for my goal.

Curious, Thanks, I'll take a look.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 11, 2017)

Megalomando said:


> Hi Cannab, definitely the cheapest way to do it but I'm looking for something that will be keeping it at a steady temperature. What you suggest is excellent method but not right for my goal.
> 
> Curious, Thanks, I'll take a look.


 Let me know what you find! A thermostated dab head sounds very cool.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 11, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Let me know what you find! A thermostated dab head sounds very cool.


LOL http://roor.de/enail-p-503.html


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 11, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> LOL http://roor.de/enail-p-503.html


Oh deluxe
we wants it
we neeeds it
it will be our ...


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 11, 2017)

LOL I can swing 30 bucks.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 11, 2017)

Megalomando said:


> Hi,
> 
> Not sure if this is the best forum to ask in but it seems like it. I'm interested in getting a dab unit and have been trying to figure out what I need to order. I'd like to get the least expensive that does an excellent job & I'm not interested in fancy, just effective and easy to take care of.
> 
> ...


I came in looking for Ideas as well, but not @ $1000.
I liked the results from the Hair Iron at the BBQ it wasn't a fancy 20ton press but worked fine.
Now if I could find something along those lines (with less hair) for the final delivery that would be sweet. I don't do a lot of oil or rosen, my flowers seem to get me there.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 12, 2017)

gosh last 3 threads

thanks the lord

fucking forum not letting me shit post


----------



## Final Phase (Mar 12, 2017)

I broke down and paid 85 for a good oil rig. Why? For one, I burned the shit out of a finger with a "HotStick" because I'm stupid.
Most importantly I wanted something I could reach in with something to scrape the oil back before its lost in the bowl of water.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 12, 2017)

Final Phase said:


> I broke down and paid 85 for a good oil rig. Why? For one, I burned the shit out of a finger with a "HotStick" because I'm stupid.
> Most importantly I wanted something I could reach in with something to scrape the oil back before its lost in the bowl of water.


paid 75$ for mine and it hits alright, had better glass at one time


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 20, 2017)

I just spent $80 on a silicone Eyce dab rig , torch, a titanium nail cover. It worked the first time I used it and now I can't seem to get a hit off it. I don't know what I'm doing wrong. I watched a couple YouTube videos on how to do it. I'm using oil . Is it ok to set your titanium nail on fire? I saw someone do this to burn the reisidual off. Is my torch not strong enough even though I see a blue flame? The torch was only $15 . I'm really bummed. The store has a no return policy as well. It's pretty messy dabbing and seems more like a 2 person job.


----------



## Jynx616 (Jun 27, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I just spent $80 on a silicone Eyce dab rig , torch, a titanium nail cover. It worked the first time I used it and now I can't seem to get a hit off it. I don't know what I'm doing wrong. I watched a couple YouTube videos on how to do it. I'm using oil . Is it ok to set your titanium nail on fire? I saw someone do this to burn the reisidual off. Is my torch not strong enough even though I see a blue flame? The torch was only $15 . I'm really bummed. The store has a no return policy as well. It's pretty messy dabbing and seems more like a 2 person job.


Bed Bath & Beyond ~ id say @$30 for very high quality torch cheap as fuh..

Also lose the titanium and go with quartz, I could never get anything working when I had titanium either...plus who wants to burn and inhale off of a metal? 
Here's how I do.. Make a clear area on table/hard surface (make sure there's nothing flammable/dangerous in sight). Pipe should be pre-filled w water to liking *I prefer a lil' more then enuff to cover chamber, Get dab ready, using this time I heat w torch quartz nail for about 30secs-1min then I replace cap/barrel/*ns name for part* and dab onto quartz nail do this while inhaling ... ez peazy lemon squeezy... 

need anything more info just shoot pm


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 4, 2017)

I made some oil recently and had lots of questions on Dab units. Seems there is not much info around for those that are not already familiar with the dab.

I ended up having to call a supplier and getting their recommendation on what to buy. I ended up with a inexpensive peculator and nail. About $80. Still not 100% sure how to use it..it does work ok but as I said info is hard to find.


----------

